# UPDATE!!on my new sound system for 08



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

This is the whole run down on all the components that I will be using an the different capabilities it gives me, and I am not sure what happened to he other photos from my other thread but here ya go let me know if you have any questions...
The decks are brand new that I got at cost price where I work, they were $45 each and are not just CD players they a have USB port and an a SD slot so I have endless possibilities and know need for FM transmitters to power mp3s wooohooo lol... I have tested the system with 1st 10 speakers and then all 16 and at a pretty high volume and sounded great!!!! I will say there was a little distortion for the speakers with really long wire runs but hey for a graveyard it's going to sound great... I am actually in the middle of building another sound system that will be hooked up to a FM transmitter to broadcast the haunt for cars that drive by for the whole month of OCT.... This is powered buy 3 (4GB MP3) players that 1st run to a 4 track mixer then to a 32 Band EQ then up to an old 1000 watt Nikko surround system... I also have 2 wireless mics running to the mixer and a tape deck that is used for recording when needed... The 1 wireless mic has a 200 foot range the a stacker costume prop will be using this year in the cue line for entertainment lol...I also added some Auto neon's to light the whole thing up and it adds a nice effect lol...In total this lets me have 8 diferent sounds planying over 20 or so speaker's at the same time...

here are a few pics of the build....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly cow!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Robby, You have done a fantastic job with this stack!!- send me the plans please


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Thankz guyz!!! it's been a really fun project and she's almost done.... Blood hound I would be more then happy to send ya the plans...But 1 question???? I have tones of pics on my photobucket of the whole build but do you just want the set-up that shows the wiring of the car decks to the PC power supplies? I don't have a how too on this or really any of my work lol...but I have been working on this for my web site...any question you ya just fire away and all be glad to help....


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

WHOA! That's amazing! And what anidea, using car decks which already have inegrated amplifiers...very nice. What kind of decks are those? And you said you can have 8 sounds playing at once, where do tehy all come from? I only see 4 car stereos.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Well eanderso13 to answer your questions I get the 8 sounds because the 4 decks play to 16 speakers and then the mixer on top has 3 4GB mp3 players and a tape deck that then runs to my 1000watt 4 channel amp and then of course to 4 more speakers well 8 if I really wanted...as for the deck here is a few pics...if you have any other questions just ask...
















there's a USB PORT








and there is also an SD slot so this gives me 2 other sound file sources gives me endless choices...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't forget the AUX input..that's another one!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool set up, me likey!


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

You're not playing around with that thing. A few more boards and you've got yourself a MAME cabinet!

Looks good.


----------

